# [OT] ¿Qué distro/SO usarías de no existir Gentoo? (abierto)

## sirope

Pues eso.. ¿Optarías por una binaria? ¿Una distro de fuentes o quizás otro SO? ¿¿Windows??°°!!! 

Salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## achaw

Slackware, sin dudas. Fue mi anterior distro y me hacia feliz  :Very Happy: . Solo necesitaba automatizar un poco las cosas nomas, pero soy de los que le gusta "trabajar a mano".

Saludos

----------

## ekz

Que difícil.. Yo también pensé hace tiempo en hacer esta encuesta, pero es bien difícil escoger..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Para los que quieran saber de otras distros source-based lean este post

Podrías añadir a la encuesta RHEL y Fedora, junto a Mandriva podría ser   :Smile: 

Lo pensaré un rato mejor..

---

EDITO:

Escogí Arch por su similitud con gentoo, aunque es un derivado de gentoo y nunca existiría si gentoo nunca lo hubiera hecho  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Pero no descarto el probar otras opciones

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

Siempre que tengo tiempo voy probando otras distros, y realmente la que mas me a acomodada es fedora y debian.

yo creo que me quedaría con alguna de esas dos. fedora en su versión 8 con un yum bastante mejorado, anda bastante bien.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Probablemente QNX, que hace desde la versión neutrino que no lo uso y me gustaría hacerle otro tirito a ver que fué de el después de tantos años...   :Very Happy:  (voté por algun debian based por que no está QNX en la lista y por que son mayoría así que por una cuestión de probabilidad/estadística...)

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

Si le hago caso a mi sentido común y mi memoria, antes de conocer a Gentoo vivía de y para Debian, pero ya notaba por aquellos entonces que necesitaba algo que no me daba y empecé a mirar LFS (Linux From Scratch) y entonces la conocí, apareció, fue amor al primer emerge.

Me parece una grosería que plantees este cuestionario, no quiero pensar que me quitarías a G. aunque sea hipotéticamente. Me niego en rotundo a contestarlo. snif-snif.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ahora sin gilip... seguiría con Debian e iría probando alternativas.

----------

## JotaCE

YO me dedicaria a cultivar lechugas, pero lo mio son las distribuciones basadas en codigo fuente asi que tal vez volveria a LFS y trataria de instalarle paludis o algo asi.

 :Very Happy: 

Jamas voleria a M$, mientras mas conozco win mas me agrada gentoo

P.D. : como decimos en mi rancho "mientras mas conozco a mi familia mas amo a mi perro"

----------

## sirope

¿Cómo pude olvidar Fedora y RHEL?... 

@ekz.. ¿Que no Arch descendía de Crux? Hasta donde yo sé no tiene nada que ver con Gentoo.

@Inodoro_Pereyra.. Lo siento por QNX.. orignalmente había incluído hasta Hurd, pero phpbb no permite más de 10 opciones..

Yo me quedaría con FreeBSD, que de hecho ya le ha quitado unos gigas a Gentoo en mi HD.

----------

## ekz

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ekz.. ¿Que no Arch descendía de Crux? Hasta donde yo sé no tiene nada que ver con Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:    Quiero cambiar mi opción!!! :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## luisx

Yo usaria FreeBSD o  Slackware , me agrada mucho FreeBSD con eso de sus ports  :Laughing:  ,

Saludos.

----------

## deovex

Usaria ArchLinux o FreeBSD.

Las dos son las que mas me gustan.

Saludos.

----------

## aj2r

Y GNU/Hurd??? No lo usaría como SO principal pero al igual que ahora lo tendría en mi disco.

Pues supongo que tendria una debian tuneá, con las cosas compilás para mi maquina al igual que ahora en gentoo, y mi vida sería más triste al no tener la ayuda de portage o similar.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Elijo las debian, dado que ya tengo Debian GNU/Hurd instalado además de Gentoo.

----------

## johpunk

archlinux ya que la e provado y es una buena distro   :Cool: 

----------

## ps2

Teniendo en consideración que gentoo está inspirada en FreeBSD, sería lo más "lógico".

Por mi parte, FreeBSD. Ya lo uso como server desde hace años y es buenísimo.

----------

